# best product ?



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

for cleaning r 32 gtr seats ?? just brought these and fitted to my r33 gtst they could do with a clean what products would you guys use ?


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

i've always had good results from turtle wax carpet cleaner, smells good too


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

typical.. i pick the biggest picture on google images :/


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Must be 25 Litres at least.


----------

